# My Black Oak Scirocco '11



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

*Scirocco 1.4TSI MTM - Black Oak*

So heres my 2011 VW Scirocco 1.4 160bhp, picked it up brand new in march and since then ive been doing some minor modifications to it, so here we go:









The day i got it








Dropped 35mm with H&R springs








Summerwheels on








New exhaust from the 2.0l








New frontbumper from a R-Line








Airfilter from VW Racing








Custommade centercaps








New Spoiler from Scirocco R








New brakes from Scirocco R








-_- New taillights from.... ..Scirocco R








Scirocco R lights on the left, standard right








*_*








Frontbumper back from painting
































Black mirrors like on the Scirocco R 








Spoiler painted








--








Interiortrim painted piano black








Car washed with CG citrus wash and gloss :thumbup:








Gecleant plug and some other crap.

Going to mount the frontbumper and hopefully the exhaust later today


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

: rolleyes




































..


----------



## Savageman69tdi (Nov 22, 2007)

Wow amazing car man its stunning.....The filter i want that...i searched on the web and only found it on the vmr uk site and i cant order it off there....Do you know what the price is? and if there is somewhere on the net i can order it? i want it bad lol for my mk6 tdi.


----------



## matteeee (Feb 8, 2010)

Wow, the car is amazing! I wanted that colour, but buying a used Rocc it was nearly impossible, and I had also DSG as a "must", so I bought a candy white like everybody else..

Keep it up!


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys  I got the filter of the vwr .uk site, just email them. It was like 90 pounds or something.. :E


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ajz9415 (Feb 7, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I really really want one. We get screwed here in the US


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

Frontbrakes, Rspoiler and gecleant plug mounted.
Wheels got washed with Chemical Guys Diablo Gel and got a layer of Swissvax Autobahn.


----------



## FiveIronFrenzy (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a beautiful car, my friend. I love that color. 

I hope the Scirocco becomes available in the US someday.


----------



## laura_eliz (Mar 21, 2011)

opcorn: more pics! stunning.


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

Gonna take som more pics of it very soon! Dont have any pics of the rear end with the gecleant plug etc yet, so its coming!  

Anyways, heres a "complete" list of the mods done to the car: 

VW Scirocco 160bhp TSI manual - Black Oak Brown 

Wheels and suspension: 
8x19 TSW Nurburgring ET45 
FK 15mm spacer 
FK 10mm spacer 
H&R 35mm lowering springs 
Kumho Ecsta SPT 245/35 R19 
Custom Centercaps 

Brakes: 
OEM VW Scirocco R 345x30mm Front 
OEM VW Scirocco R 310x22mm Rear 

Engine: 
VW Racing Airfilter 
OEM VW Scirocco 2.0l Exhaust 
MTM software 

Body, Exterior: 
OEM VW Scirocco R-Line frontbumper 
OEM VW Scirocco R Rear spoiler 
OEM VW Scirocco R taillights 
Gecleaned glass plug 
Piano Black Mirrors 
Piano Black Trim in the frontbumper 
VW-Audi Club Norwegen License plate holder 

Interior: 
Piano Black Door sills 
Piano Black Center trim 
Piano Black Interiorlists 

That was probably it :sly:


----------



## Blitz980 (Jan 28, 2011)

Wow very nice car man, I have to say I'm jealous 
But I have to ask where did you get that pedo bear sticker!?!?! lol I want one like that peaking out my back window so badly.


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

Blitz980 said:


> Wow very nice car man, I have to say I'm jealous
> But I have to ask where did you get that pedo bear sticker!?!?! lol I want one like that peaking out my back window so badly.


Thanks alot man  Hehe, i got it of ebay! Search for pedobear decal or sticker


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## dex500 (Sep 20, 2011)

Look great. I love your rims


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## abeR (Sep 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

:heart:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mk4SR (Nov 20, 2010)

Looking good! I'm glad to see a fellow norwegian with a pretty car on vortex :thumbup:


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

Wow! Looks amazing!! :thumbup:


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

345x30mm OEM R brakes front








And 310x22mm OEM R brakes at the rear aswell D:









MTM badge..


And by request, a close up of the gecleant plug.


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

I :heart: this car... Trade you for my .:R32


----------



## vwdeluxe (Jul 24, 2002)

WOW, a very stunning Scirocco! I do wish they exported them to the US. My 2012 Eos is that color and it's such an eye-catcher. I have been searching for alloy wheel options and your TSWs are sweet! In person, how do the bronze wheels look with the Black Oak Brown metallic paint?

Great photos and congrats on the mods!


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

vwdeluxe said:


> WOW, a very stunning Scirocco! I do wish they exported them to the US. My 2012 Eos is that color and it's such an eye-catcher. I have been searching for alloy wheel options and your TSWs are sweet! In person, how do the bronze wheels look with the Black Oak Brown metallic paint?
> 
> Great photos and congrats on the mods!


Thanks  They look even better in person than on the pics. I get alot of comments on my car from both "car enthusiasts" aswell as random people..! And alot of them ask me if the wheels came OEM with the car because they are such a great fit!


----------



## VR6symphony (Oct 20, 2011)

You guys make me so jealous! Europeans get the awesome cars we can't get in the US due to over-regulated laws 

I would buy one of these in a heartbeat!

Amazing looking 'rocco btw! :thumbup:


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

VR6symphony said:


> You guys make me so jealous! Europeans get the awesome cars we can't get in the US due to over-regulated laws
> 
> I would buy one of these in a heartbeat!
> 
> Amazing looking 'rocco btw! :thumbup:


Thanks alot  Changing to wintertyres today, probably getting some RS6-2 wheels in 18x8.. Will post up pics when its done!


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

New wheels and tyres for the winterseason:


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

i love the colour of the wheels against the oak black paint!


----------



## VDubStyle (Aug 23, 2000)

nice transformation...looking good dood :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## I'mbringingstaticback (Nov 22, 2011)

Love it :heart: wish we could get these in the states


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

winterwheels...


----------



## Wompa (Oct 30, 2009)

Kärlek!!!

Do you ever take a break man!? opcorn:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gabriel2.0L (Jan 11, 2012)

Piece of *ART* :heart: :thumbup:


----------



## hurricanes9893 (Aug 28, 2010)

This car is amazing! :heart:


----------



## Ukjeeper21 (Aug 22, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

One of my new favorite colors, looks great :thumbup:


----------



## Easy Dubs It (Jan 22, 2012)

Such an awesome car. Why must i be in the US?


----------



## mikey_o (Mar 25, 2005)

What an awesome car. I love how tastefully you've modded the car.


----------



## Brandon_Schulze (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful Car OP :thumbup:

Looks awesome!


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

i want


----------



## canexrabbit (Nov 19, 2011)

What's wrong with Volkswagen why don't they bring all these awesome euro cars over to northamercia they would sell so many


----------



## Mashmarriner (Nov 1, 2011)

new wheels so much nicer then old ones


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

new wheels again. changed the nurburgrings for these trying to achieve a more "clean" look. and i was tired of having to use spacers. These new ones are OEM VW Tiguan R-line wheels. Also known as Savannah. 19x9 ET33


















crappy instagram pics


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Gorgeous 
I need to move out of the states and get myself one of those, 
Beautiful car sir


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

This has to be the most beautiful and clean Scirocco I've seen! :heart: 

Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## GLXVR6VDUB (Sep 7, 2012)

Holy S**t!!!! I'm speechless by the sheer beauty of this car... Well done sir...:thumbup:


----------



## EzumA7 (Feb 19, 2009)

amazing amazing!! lovely motor you have :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks guys, afraid i had to sell it  Got a black S3 '00 now.


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

so nice


----------



## stifun (May 21, 2012)

This color is beautiful! Reminds of the "Anthracite" color on the MKIV Supra's!


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Looks good.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mk4_GLI_Matt (Oct 31, 2012)

Sooooooo nice


----------



## NaTiVeGLI (May 2, 2012)

spectacular!! both sets of wheels look great.. but the NURBS..... Oh the NURBS....


----------



## emanyankee (Jun 17, 2011)

lovely rocco... why didnt you just buy the R thought since you are adding so much R stuff... price??


----------



## mnhobbes (Aug 4, 2011)

Yea i loved the nurbs aswell. Wish i knew anything about wheels and stance at the time i ordered them. Should have been 19x9 and a lower offset. I changed them because i scratched on of the front one real bad on a curb ;( 

And the reason why i didnt get an R? Easy. 

The 160TSI costed me 370 000 norwegian kroners with my spec which is roughly $66000 dollars. on the top of that i had to pay around $200 per month for insurance. In Norway, because of a ****ed up tax-system, the more the power your car generates, the more tax you have to pay, so the R starts at $120 000, and i dont have that kind of money..


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A great choise of wheels!


----------



## ARodriguez (Dec 1, 2012)

Your Scirocco looks really great.
How did you paint the interior trim? What did you use?


----------



## ina04gli1.8t (Sep 24, 2010)

Nice car! Excellent choice of wheels.


----------



## tonsef (Dec 9, 2011)

canexrabbit said:


> What's wrong with Volkswagen why don't they bring all these awesome euro cars over to northamercia they would sell so many


... It's not up to vw... But NA doesn't get anything cool, I agree.

Incredible car op!


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

Great looking Scirocco! That color and those nurburgring's were the perfect combination :thumbup:


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

Beautiful car man! Looks killer and I love the color and the wheels!!


----------

